

Things to Avoid in a Demo - baran
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2009/09/5-things-to-avoid-in-a-demo.html

======
mbrubeck
Actual link is here: [http://www.openforum.com/idea-hub/topics/the-
world/article/s...](http://www.openforum.com/idea-hub/topics/the-
world/article/stunningly-awful-demos-five-things-not-to-do-in-a-demo-guy-
kawasaki)

~~~
ErrantX
Also previous discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=808761>

